# Seattle meat/butcher shops?



## sherifffruitfly (Nov 4, 2004)

Hola!

I'm heading down to Pike Place Market tomorrow, intent on purchasing some high quality tenderloins. Is there someplace better to go?

I generally buy my meats in the grocery store (hangs head in shame), but would love to know where to go for the really hoity-toity stuff...

Thx for any info,

cdj


----------



## pdswife (Nov 4, 2004)

*Butchers*

We have a great butcher shop here in Issy.  I'm not sure where you're coming from but,  I think it'd be worth the drive. I've never been disappointed with any thing I've bought there.  Stay awhile and explore the town.  Like chocolate?  We have  a chocolate factory and a fish hatchery and some wonderfully cute shops.

smiles, T


----------



## sherifffruitfly (Nov 4, 2004)

Being raised in Bellevue, I've got a pretty good idea where Issaquah is - howdy neighbor, and thanks for the invite!

cdj


----------



## Zereh (Nov 5, 2004)

Small world! Redmond, WA here. =P


----------



## Robt (Nov 10, 2004)

I think the best in the city is A & J's on Queen Anne Av at Boston St. Has the best aged beef in town.  2nd IMO is Whole foods on Roosevelt and NE 64th.  Also not bad at all just might not have everything you are looking for Central Mkt or Metropolitan Mkt.

For fish Fresh Fish Co. in Ballard followed by Wild Salmon Fish at Fishermen's Terminal but for shear variety Mutual Fish on Rainer.

If these opinions don't give you enough choices PM me. I live in the far North end.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 10, 2004)

have either of you two ever gone to mario batali's dad's salumeria?


----------



## Robt (Nov 11, 2004)

Yes, but I think it's actually both his parents place although the lady[~mid 30s] who is behind the counter at lunch giving orders and assembling orders I think is his sister.  I also read in a local review that the parents were turning the place over, bit by bit.

It is only open for lunch and even then if you aren't there at 11 when they open, plan on a to-go.This place is tighter than a country dance floor at midnight on Friday.  Oh but the sandwiches are great.  Every one seems to have a different fav.

As for me, they make a salami on the premises I love. The sandwich is the Salumi - named for their sausage of course--wonderful.  Next is the meat ball sandwich.......

The place is named Salumi.  @309 third Av  They do do take out.

There are other things to eat in Seattle besides fish!


----------



## buckytom (Nov 11, 2004)

thanks robt, i saw it on food tv once and have been drooling to go there.... didn't know it was a family place, but that's even better......

the father, after retiring from the aerospace industry (i think), wanted to do something in his retirement, so he took up curing meats and making salume. he now travels to italy to teach some kind of technique or style he created...

now i need some coppa or sopresatta and a hunk o' bread, and a cold glass of chianti...


----------

